# Good Eats For IBS July Recipe, New Baby Potatoes On A Bed Of Greens:



## Good Eats For IBS (Feb 1, 2009)

This month's free recipe is New Baby Potatoes On A Bed Of Greens.It's fast and easy to make. It is delicious and makes an excellent side dish for any grilled chicken or fish dish so is ideal for the barbeque season. The sweetness of the potatoes and their soft texture are a wonderful contrast to the bitterness and crunch of the raw salad greens - a match made in heaven!


----------

